# Get Together in the Seacoast NH area???



## Squirrelcat (Jan 25, 2011)

Just wondering if there's anyone in the Seacoast NH area who'd be interested in getting together for a knitting/crocheting gathering at some point in the relatively near future. I'm thinking something at one of the local parks or open areas, we could all bring a dish to share, or just bring our own picnic lunches.
All of the knitting groups I'm aware of either meet at hours I can't get there, or are a bit far for me (one group meets weekly at Panera in Dover, and two friends of mine attend... I've managed to get there ONCE. lol).
Plus, with the nice weather and a group of folks knitting outside it would draw more attention to our craft as well!


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Squirrelcat said:


> Just wondering if there's anyone in the Seacoast NH area who'd be interested in getting together for a knitting/crocheting gathering at some point in the relatively near future. I'm thinking something at one of the local parks or open areas, we could all bring a dish to share, or just bring our own picnic lunches.
> All of the knitting groups I'm aware of either meet at hours I can't get there, or are a bit far for me (one group meets weekly at Panera in Dover, and two friends of mine attend... I've managed to get there ONCE. lol).
> Plus, with the nice weather and a group of folks knitting outside it would draw more attention to our craft as well!


Define Seacost NH a bit better, please, and whether or not you'd do this on a weekend. I live about two hours (depending on how many crazy people are using 495 to get to the beach) in MA and this might be a fun day trip. Of course, if anyone would like to combine a day of knitting and Old Sturbridge Village or a run to Webs, I have the right locale.


----------



## cathie white (May 29, 2011)

I have friends who live in Exeter, NH.Maybe I could combine a visit with them, with YOUR get-together!I know the coast-line of NH is relatively short, and Exeter isn't far from the beach,so it shouldn't be too far to drive.If date, etc., work, I'd love to participate.


----------



## Squirrelcat (Jan 25, 2011)

Mousepotato - I'm thinking somewhere like Odiorne Point, which is in Rye.

Cathie white - I'm in Exeter myself!  Do your friends knit/crochet? They could join us.

Could even do this on the Swazey Parkway in Exeter... it's got a nice river view, and lots of shade trees. But it's not quite so visible to the general public (not sure how busy it is).
There are so many nice places we could hold this. I was just throwing out a general idea to see if anyone was interested and then we could figure out the WHERE from there.  AND the WHEN... lol A weekend would probably be the easiest for most of us anyway.


----------



## pateb (Apr 18, 2011)

Great to know there R knitting get-togethers in N.H. I live in Central N.Y and go to the library on Fridays for weekly get togethers. I am retiring in 2 years and moving by my daughter whom lives in Madbury (by Dover) and was hoping there would be some ladies in a knitting group there. Thanx for posting the info . Where do live ? Is id near Dover?????


----------



## lllyons (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi, I live in Holliston, Ma. Are you near me i would love to go to Sturbridge or webs never been to webs.LLL


----------



## pateb (Apr 18, 2011)

A lot of the ladies in my group have taken a trip to Webs....
I live in Oneida, NY...only 5 miles from the Turning Stone Casino in Verona...Have U heard of that???? U R not to far from me in Mass.


----------



## lllyons (Mar 25, 2011)

No, but I can check map quest...LLL


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

lllyons said:


> Hi, I live in Holliston, Ma. Are you near me i would love to go to Sturbridge or webs never been to webs.LLL


<G> One of my sons used to work for Griffin Electric down there <G>. We'll have to chat. I'm off the week of 8/7 to watch my youngest g'child while she has no day care. We might be able to work something.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Squirrelcat said:


> Mousepotato - I'm thinking somewhere like Odiorne Point, which is in Rye.
> 
> Cathie white - I'm in Exeter myself!  Do your friends knit/crochet? They could join us.
> 
> ...


I'll have to put the spot in my GPS, but Rye area is doable.


----------



## jstarkgroup6 (Jul 27, 2011)

I work in healthcare so my schedule is somewhat eratic. Live in Haverhill-work in Newburyport. Anywhere on the Seacoast is okay for me. Just need time and place. Would be great to meet other needleworkers in my area.


----------



## deb2island (Jan 19, 2011)

My summer is filled up with guests and adventures, but I'd love to do a get together in the Fall in seacoast NH. I'll be watching for a posting.


----------



## kdamato55 (Apr 13, 2011)

Squirrelcat said:


> Just wondering if there's anyone in the Seacoast NH area who'd be interested in getting together for a knitting/crocheting gathering at some point in the relatively near future. I'm thinking something at one of the local parks or open areas, we could all bring a dish to share, or just bring our own picnic lunches.
> All of the knitting groups I'm aware of either meet at hours I can't get there, or are a bit far for me (one group meets weekly at Panera in Dover, and two friends of mine attend... I've managed to get there ONCE. lol).
> Plus, with the nice weather and a group of folks knitting outside it would draw more attention to our craft as well!


Now I am jealous! I used to live in the Poughkeepsie area and used to visit NH quite often. Now I live in Texas and am hours away from the beaches. UGH!


----------



## DAWGMA (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm over the border in Newburyport, and am interested in location and date. I'll keep watching for details.


----------



## barbarry (May 4, 2011)

Seacoast NH refers to the stretch of 18 miles of Atlantic Ocean that the state has. I live in Portsmouth, NH, so I would offer a suggestion of Prescott Park though the evenings are occupied with free theater activities in there. I think artsy activities end in there in August. Not sure. People bring beach chairs and blankets. There are also coffee shops in Market Square with seating.

Is this being proposed for the evening? I'm busy days.


----------



## sbknitter (Jan 30, 2011)

Weekends are good for me.Know others who would like to come.I'm just up the coast in South Berwick and friends from Rowley and Nypt area.We love to knit outdoors at work at lunch.Keep us posted it's a nice way to meet new friends and enjoy the outdoors!


----------



## dorisita (Jan 23, 2011)

I am also in Newburyport,Ma. and am interested in date and time.


----------



## lllyons (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm five minutes from Griffin.... sounds great.LLL


----------



## lllyons (Mar 25, 2011)

I work full time but I have plenty of time on the books. LLL


----------



## Squirrelcat (Jan 25, 2011)

Wow, I had no idea this would be so popular!  Glad I thought to post.
Ok, so since there are lots from the area (hmm..wondering how many of the Nbpter's I might end up knowing... lol seriously - I'm one by birth, and grew up in the Salis/Nby area; graduated 1993 from Triton).
On that note - doesn't the Spencer/Peirce/Little Farm have something in the fall? 

Ok, back to planning this...
My thought is a weekend afternoon. Waiting right now to see what my schedule for August is going to look like (possibly booked the whole way through). September would be nice too. I love fall!

Ok, hopefully I'll have a better idea of a few dates to toss out after this weekend! Will keep you all updated. And whoever suggested Prescott Park - great idea too!!! Even with the arts stuff going.


----------



## DAWGMA (Feb 24, 2011)

SPL Farm is just down the street from me. They have an active schedule that you could check that on the web. I think website is something like HistoricNewEngland.org


----------



## IslaB44 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

